# Need drivers



## jmh033089

I need drivers for the mother board, All the information is in the signature. If you have any questions, Please ask I need to get theses asap. 

By the way the board is OEM


----------



## yhahh

Your mobo is OEM, it means that you have bought your computer in a current shop?
If so, you will find all drivers you need in the website of the mark of your computer.


----------



## StrangleHold

You can get your Chipset drivers from Nvidia (Geforce 7100). And your Lan and Audio drivers at Realtek ( network/Lan, Realtek RTL8101E ) (Audio, Realtek ALC 888S )


----------

